# [SOLVED] Afudos



## Sirius B (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Guys. I upgraded my wife's rig to enable front audio support. While on Asus' support page, I also downloaded the latest bios & upgraded it.

Since then, I've had nothing but problems - lockups & BSOD's. I'm pretty sure it's down to the latest bios. The problem is that Asus Update won't let me downgrade to previous version & requests that I use AFUDOS.

On attempting to use it, it states the following: - 
AFUDOS /i ROM "filename" /o Save "filename".

I'm assuming that the i is for input & the o is for output?

I've downloaded the correct bios for the mobo - A8V-VM SE (S939).

Would appreciate help in using AFUDOS correctly.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Afudos*

I dont mean to be a wise butt or too lazy to explain how to use Afudos to you >>>>> however if you download your motherboard manual you will see illistrations (screen shots) of how to back-up your current bios file

how to flash your bios file with afudos

you are correct about the "I" and the "o"


I have found the easiest way is to copy the unziped afudos utility into a DR DOS prepared floppy disk

you can get Dr DOS from www.bootdisk.com link here: http://bootdisk.com/

have a look at the third item on the webpage

if you dont have a floppy disk drive let us know and we can point you to the information to make a booting cd for flashing the bios

then when you boot your computer with that prepared floppy disk it will bring you to an A:\ prompt

thats when you type Afudos
and the bios flashing screen will appear


it will give you options to save your old bios or install a diff bios

you will also need to include (copy) the bios file you intend to use to your bootable floppy drive


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Afudos*

Hint: pay very close attention to the space in the flashing command it wont start without that space nor will it start if you use two spaces

same thing with the direction which these are " *\* is not the same as */* "


----------



## Sirius B (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Afudos*

Hi Linderman, you beat me to it. Something bugged me so went back to Bios Updates sticky.

Ooops - I put a space after /i then filename. Tried it out & it worked. Came back here to edit post & got beat to it.

Thanks, I should read more carefully before posting.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Afudos*

I am happy to hear you have things sorted


thats a very common mistake made by almost everyone!


so much so; I have no idea why they dont put a "hint" explaining that in the motherboard manual !



well done & I hope that fixes your issues (fingers crossed for yah!) :wave:


----------



## Sirius B (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks, it's being running 6 hours solid & so far no problems.


----------

